
OpenBSD vmm hypervisor now supports AMD SVM - notaplumber
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=149603759100514&w=2
======
notaplumber
Related links: [http://man.openbsd.org/vmm](http://man.openbsd.org/vmm)

[http://man.openbsd.org/vmctl](http://man.openbsd.org/vmctl)

[http://man.openbsd.org/vmd](http://man.openbsd.org/vmd)

[http://man.openbsd.org/vm.conf](http://man.openbsd.org/vm.conf)

